# NoVA Scarred Lands Campaign!! [SLOTS FILLED]



## Torillan (Jan 2, 2003)

[SORRY - SLOTS ARE FILLED]



I'm looking for one or two 25-40 year olds for a Scarred Lands campaign.  We play in Reston off the Fairfax County Parkway the 2nd and 4th Saturday of each month (minimizes "missed" games).  Players will start at 4th level (we have some existing characters), but do NOT need to be too familiar with the setting.  If you enjoy either clerics or rogues, all the better! (But you can play whatever class you want).  Our group is currently lacking these characters (and they need them badly!).  Either respond to this thread or send me an e-mail (in my profile).  We plan on starting the 25th of January.

P.S. - The house we play at is a friends.  He is a master miniature painter, and has lots of props as well for the large game table we play at.  I can attest it makes the game so much more enjoyable!!


----------

